# Having a bad 2 weeks



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi all Firstly i would like to apologise for the rant i am about to have.My last two weeks have been pretty awful, the first week i came down with a virus, feel like hell, then i developed a real bad urine infection, was given antibiotics, they didnt work so the doctor has given me some more, only stronger, they are realy upsetting my IBS-D. My anxiety has been realy bad again, it was improveing, but with these last 2 weeks not feeling well has made the anxiety bad again as well. I cant wait to finish the antibiotics and try and let my stomach settle down, then hopefully the anxiety will settle as well. My doctor is thinking of changing my antidepressant meds, but im not sure i want that, as i will be alot worse on new meds till they are in my system. I just dont feel well in my self, hope this virus and infection goes soon and i can feel better.Thanks for the rant.Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

Well chances are luvvie with the upset stomach maybes your anti-d's haven't had a chance to act properly - it took me a fair old while after my little "episode" with the ouzo for them to be up and running properly so I'd be inclined to ride this out - keep taking your medication and hopefully things will settle down. It is cruel, especially when you've been doing right well but I'm sure you'll be back to equilibrium before a week or so.Sue xxxx


----------

